# Quellcode Anordnung



## daWonderer (28. Nov 2008)

Hallo,

ich verwende bei einem Projekt zur Zeit NetBeans. Jetzt habe ich nach der Erstellung von Quellcode das Problem, dass die automatisch generierten Methoden der Event-Handler sich nicht im Quellcode verschieben lassen. Ich möchte jedoch gern die Methoden gruppieren für eine bessere Übersicht im Source.

Gibt es eine Möglichkeit diese Fixierung aufzuheben?

-- 
greetz Ralf


----------



## L-ectron-X (29. Nov 2008)

Jain. Es ist ziemlich umständlich und müßig Code im vom GUI-Builder gesperrten Bereich zu verändern.
Es gibt bereits dazu einige Beiträge im Forum. Bitte mal die Forumsuche benutzen.


----------



## daWonderer (29. Nov 2008)

Danke.

Ich habe jetzt schon in einem anderen Forum gelesen von einer Parameter-Option beim Start von NetBeans.
Werd ich gleich mal testen.


```
netbeans -J-Dnb.navigator.reordering=true
```

Btw: Habe gerade festgestellt, dass der Beitrag in der flaschen Gruppe gelandet ist. Bitte nach IDE,... verschieben.


----------

